
Analyse Asia 77: Facebook Internet.org, Android One and India with Newley Purnell - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/11/28/episode-77-facebook-internet-org-startup-talent-in-india-with-newley-purnell/
======
bleongcw
In this episode, Newley Purnell, journalist from Wall Street Journal joined us
to discuss the recent controversy of Facebook’s Internet.org initiative in
India and the implications of the initiative with reference to net neutrality,
privacy and security among the different stakeholders. We discussed the
relaunch efforts of Google’s Android One, and understand how US technology
companies are figuring out how to expand their reach in emerging markets such
as India. Last but not least, we discussed the talent shortage issue in
India’s nascent startup ecosystem and whether it has the propensity to grow
its own home grown Internet giants like China’s BAT with the external
competition from US to China and an open market system.

